

Ask HN: Motivational Curry to keep me up and going - noobplusplus

I am a regular HN reader. For the sake of my startup , I have moved to a city where I don't know anyone and live alone to minimize distractions, have an 8 hour day job in an startup environment and work hard on my product at night.<p>I am not in Boston/SV and do not have much resource to network. 
Could you please suggest some good links which would help me in 1. network 2. teach more about startups 3. keep me motivated, focussed and fresh for more work.
======
dylanhassinger
if there's no tech/startup meetup for your city, then start one. That's what
we did in St. Louis -

<http://meetup.com/startlouis>

<http://meetup.com/codeuntildawn-stlouis>

<http://stljs.org>

Pick the topic you're most passionate about (or that would bring the types of
people you want to meet) and make it happen. Pretty soon, they become friends.
Pure motivational curry

Also - listen to the Lifestyle Business Podcast and This Week in Startups, and
read the 4HWW at least once a year. My 2 cents

~~~
noobplusplus
Thanks! could you please point to the link of 4HWW and could you please
upvote, so that it gets more eye balls.

~~~
dylanhassinger
[http://www.amazon.com/The-4-Hour-Workweek-Anywhere-
Expanded/...](http://www.amazon.com/The-4-Hour-Workweek-Anywhere-
Expanded/dp/0307465357)

<http://www.lifestylebusinesspodcast.com/>

<http://thisweekinstartups.com/>

hope this helps!

